# Left over turkey dressing for breakfast



## profnot (Nov 26, 2018)

I heard about this dish last year and was excited to try it.

You take left over bread stuffing / dressing from Thanksgiving (or another holiday) and lightly press some into a waffle iron.

While the "waffle" is warming and getting lightly golden brown and a touch crispy, poach an egg or two.  I like the yolks runny.

Serve the "waffle" with the poached eggs on top.

Yum!  Even tastier than I imagined.  I had it for breakfast Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (when I sadly ran out of stuffing).


----------



## CraigC (Nov 26, 2018)

Many things make good breakfast fare. I always make extra kartoffelklosse (stuffed potato dumplings) when having sauerbraten so I can slice them and fry them in butter for breakfast with poached or over easy eggs. I use the same dressing recipe to stuff them with that I make for T-day.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 26, 2018)

I made stuffing waffles once.  Regular waffle iron, not a Belgian maker.  I accidently let them get crispy all the way through, so they were like frisbees. 


I certainly would make these again and keep a better eye on their cooking progress.    Yes, it is a sad day when there is no more stuffing.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 26, 2018)

Whiskadoodle said:


> *   Yes, it is a sad day when there is no more stuffing.*




Unless you plan ahead and make a boat load to last a year like we do Whiska. It's a real production that could use a boat oar for the mixing.

According to the SC, my dressing is golden and he hoards the frozen packets of the stuffing to last till next Thanksgiving.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 26, 2018)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Yes, it is a sad day when there is no more stuffing.


  It is but... Its very much worth making for days which are not holidays... I make small batch dressing..
Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 26, 2018)

I sometimes make small batch dressing during the year also Ross, but the Thanksgiving dressing is really special and I never go all out with the ingredients any other time.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I sometimes make small batch dressing during the year also Ross, but* the Thanksgiving dressing is really special* and I never go all out with the ingredients any other time.


 I can understand that.. 




Ross


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 27, 2018)

I would really like these waffles, but unfortunately, my diabetes does not allow me to eat much of it, and all the leftover stuffing goes out the door with my guests.  So this is something I can just dream about.  Otherwise, I would be making stuffing at least once a week all year round.


----------



## Addie (Nov 28, 2018)

profnot said:


> I heard about this dish last year and was excited to try it.
> 
> You take left over bread stuffing / dressing from Thanksgiving (or another holiday) and lightly press some into a waffle iron.
> 
> ...



And that is why they make Stove Top Stuffing along with other brands. So you can have stuffing the year round.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 28, 2018)

Sadly my guests took almost all the leftovers. Little did they know, I hid half of the remaining fixins in the very back bottom shelf of the fridge.

Anyone else have this issue?  My sister used to take most all the remaining white turkey meat.  Sometimes we did not know how much was gone until the guests were gone.
I have been hiding things for a few years now.
I feel a little funny doing it.  What do you guys think?

Hide it?  Inform guests take out will be prepared by me?  Or just make extra, extra?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 28, 2018)

RB, I think you're on the right track for hiding what you want to keep! After all, you prepared it. Years ago, we had one piggy family member who would take nearly everything leftover and everyone would try to shame him for it, but he was shameless. That's when I began to insist on preparing the take home care packages and everyone except him was happy.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 28, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> RB, I think you're on the right track for hiding what you want to keep! After all, you prepared it. Years ago, we had one piggy family member who would take nearly everything leftover and everyone would try to shame him for it, but he was shameless. That's when I began to insist on preparing the take home care packages and everyone except him was happy.



Thanks Kayelle.  It happens every year. Twice.
This year a I made two large baking trays of dressing.  I saved about 1/3 of a tray that I hid.
If I had not hidden it, my MIL would not have had any to take home.  I made cornbread stuffing just for her.

Its all kids and grandkids that are doing this. They each made themselves a giant plate, leaving only crumbs.

I worked with a guy that would take as much as he could from company celebrations.  He was shameless as well.  He always said it would save his wife from having to cook.
He really meant it was free. So why not.


----------



## profnot (Nov 28, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> Sadly my guests took almost all the leftovers. Little did they know, I hid half of the remaining fixins in the very back bottom shelf of the fridge.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?  My sister used to take most all the remaining white turkey meat.  Sometimes we did not know how much was gone until the guests were gone.
> I have been hiding things for a few years now.
> ...



How rude!  What pigs!

Yes, inform everyone ahead of time YOU will prepare the leftovers to go home with guests.

I would hide the extras in the garage and then lock it while guests are over.  Where I live it is definitely cold enough to not need a refrigerator.  But a cooler could suffice if weather a bit warm.

If anyone complains, tell them to bring the dressing or turkey next year.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2018)

I can't imagine just helping myself to the leftovers. My M-I-L packs up a nice bundle for us to take home. I'm happy with whatever she doesn't want to keep. I wouldn't complain if I didn't get any leftovers. Jeebus, someone goes to the effort of making a nice meal for someone and then they thinkthey are *entitled* to leftovers? No, they are a gift.


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2018)

Because she is family, your sister probably feels she is entitled to take what she wants. That doesn't make it right.

 Announce at the dinner table that you will be happy to fix up a plate for anyone who would like to take some food home. But make sure you have containers for such a purpose. Very rarely does anyone ever return real dishes. Then about five years later, they wonder "where did this dish come from?" It is worth the extra expense to purchase sturdy large dinner paper plates. And heavy foil wouldn't hurt either. You want to make sure the food gets to their home in tact.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 29, 2018)

Yeah, you should ask first, regardless.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 29, 2018)

profnot said:


> How rude!  What pigs!
> Yes, inform everyone ahead of time YOU will prepare the leftovers to go home with guests.
> I would hide the extras in the garage and then lock it while guests are over.  Where I live it is definitely cold enough to not need a refrigerator.  But a cooler could suffice if weather a bit warm.
> *If anyone complains, tell them to bring the dressing or turkey next *year.



I do the turkey and the dressing as I trust no one else to do it. I should have done the rolls as well this year.  The ones brought over were not nearly as good as Parker House Rolls that I make.  They are frozen Bridgeport dough  rolls you thaw and rise. And they are great!
The bottom back of the fridge worked well.  



Addie said:


> Because she is family, your sister probably feels she is entitled to take what she wants. That doesn't make it right.
> 
> Announce at the dinner table that you will be happy to fix up a plate for anyone who would like to take some food home. But make sure you have containers for such a purpose. Very rarely does anyone ever return real dishes. Then about five years later, they wonder "where did this dish come from?" It is worth the extra expense to purchase sturdy large dinner paper plates. And heavy foil wouldn't hurt either. You want to make sure the food gets to their home in tact.



You are right Addie.  I should.  But to be honest, I really was not as disappointed as my wife was.
The dressing was made especially for my MIL.  I usually make bread stuffing.  Next time, I will make her a smaller tray.  Just for her.  And make bread stuffing as well.  I use the same ingredients except bread vs cornbread.

My children and especially my grandchildren have always made themselves at home here.
My grandson is always eating.  So they are used to helping themselves.
So, it seems we have created this.
Christmas is next, but this is a buffet, bring something kind of deal.  So I have until next Thanksgiving to concern myself with leftovers!.......lol

I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> I do the turkey and the dressing as I trust no one else to do it. I should have done the rolls as well this year.  The ones brought over were not nearly as good as Parker House Rolls that I make.  They are frozen Bridgeport dough  rolls you thaw and rise. And they are great!
> The bottom back of the fridge worked well.
> 
> You are right Addie.  I should.  But to be honest, I really was not as disappointed as my wife was.
> ...



But you got to love them! After all, it is family. 

BTW, you might try making some Pepperidge Farm or Stove Top stuffing and leave it sitting out in a separate bowl for you sister to see. Then you won't care if she takes the whole bowl of it home. You will still have your personally made stuffing. Yes, I do have a devious mind.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> Sadly my guests took almost all the leftovers. Little did they know, I hid half of the remaining fixins in the very back bottom shelf of the fridge.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?  My sister used to take most all the remaining white turkey meat.  Sometimes we did not know how much was gone until the guests were gone.
> I have been hiding things for a few years now.
> ...





This happened here too. SO usually portions take-out potions for our daughters. This year my younger daughter did that and was very generous with her and her sister’s portions. We still had some turkey. I’m super happy they enjoy my cooking that much.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 29, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> My children and especially my grandchildren have always made themselves at home here.
> My grandson is always eating.  So they are used to helping themselves.
> So, it seems we have created this.
> Christmas is next, but this is a buffet, bring something kind of deal.  So I have until next Thanksgiving to concern myself with leftovers!.......lol
> ...




RB, this sounds like a teaching moment of manners for your kids and grands. Leftover holiday food doesn't just magically appear for the taking. 

Assuming they are all old enough to cook, they should each be contributing a dish to the table in order to share their leftovers with other family members. Only then will they get the idea of "sharing" and not "taking'.
I'm reminded of my piggy family member who took home most everything, and always only brought a package of store bought dinner rolls. Ack...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 29, 2018)

Addie said:


> But you got to love them! After all, it is family.
> 
> BTW, you might try making some Pepperidge Farm or Stove Top stuffing and leave it sitting out in a separate bowl for you sister to see. Then you won't care if she takes the whole bowl of it home. You will still have your personally made stuffing. Yes, I do have a devious mind.



Actually a couple years ago I bought Pepperidge Farm stuffing cubes and treated them like they were plain homemade bread cubes.
I must say it was very good.......LOL
I don't see them anymore.  If I did, I would use them.  



Kayelle said:


> RB, this sounds like a teaching moment of manners for your kids and grands. Leftover holiday food doesn't just magically appear for the taking.
> 
> Assuming they are all old enough to cook, they should each be contributing a dish to the table in order to share their leftovers with other family members. Only then will they get the idea of "sharing" and not "taking'.
> I'm reminded of my piggy family member who took home most everything, and always only brought a package of store bought dinner rolls. Ack...



For sure you are right.  No wonder you are one of my favorite posters on this forum.
Yes, all of them are old enough and perfectly able to cook.  I should discuss this  "teaching moment" with my wife.
After all.  "A happy wife is a happy life"!!!!!!!

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 29, 2018)

*RB*, you certainly should not feel funny for hiding leftovers. You bought the ingredients, prepared the food, welcomed your guests, and (probably) cleaned everything up. If anyone deserves first dibs on leftovers, it is you! I say continue to hide stuff...and put a mousetrap or two right in front of them. That way you'll know if anyone found your hiding spot. 



Addie said:


> But you got to love them! After all, it is family.


My Mom's rule was "You're family. I have to love you, but I don't have to like you."  Sometimes, family members are just plain unlikable.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 30, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *RB*, you certainly should not feel funny for hiding leftovers. You bought the ingredients, prepared the food, welcomed your guests, and (probably) cleaned everything up. If anyone deserves first dibs on leftovers, it is you! I say continue to hide stuff...and put a mousetrap or two right in front of them. That way you'll know if anyone found your hiding spot.
> 
> 
> My Mom's rule was "You're family. I have to love you, but I don't have to like you."  Sometimes, family members are just plain unlikable.



Well said Goddess.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *RB*, you certainly should not feel funny for hiding leftovers. You bought the ingredients, prepared the food, welcomed your guests, and (probably) cleaned everything up. If anyone deserves first dibs on leftovers, it is you! I say continue to hide stuff...and put a mousetrap or two right in front of them. That way you'll know if anyone found your hiding spot.
> 
> 
> My Mom's rule was "You're family. I have to love you, but I don't have to like you."  Sometimes, family members are just plain unlikable.



Love that mouse trap idea. And just think. Who ever gets caught, just might not come back next year. More leftovers for you.


----------

